# Best way to clean RC drum without disassembling question



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

What is the best way to clean the RC drum without disassembling. I am sure that this has been covered before. Please excuse my fleeting memory.
I have 10 AF steam engines. I have rebuilt 6 of them so that they run and smoke (if they got em). FlyerNut rebuilt one 282 for me. It runs great as you can see in the video. However, most of the engines that I rebuilt stop as they trasnverse turnouts. The 282 does not. After cleaning the track and checking voltage in the turnout I can only conclude that the job I did with the RC unit (e unit) was not good enough. I think that the solenoid trips while into the turnout. I have also cleaned and re-cleaned the tender pickup wheels. 
So, I want to clean the RC drum but I have destroyed on drum using a plastic eating solvent. I think that I don't have it in me to tear apart the tender and RC units again. I would like to get mine to run as good as Flyernut's do.
Suggestions would be greatly appreciated with the exception to give up my trains and take up basket weaving.:laugh:




 Please excuse the poor video.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

For just a light cleaning I spray them with electrical contact cleaner. Never had a problem with the contact cleaner damaging the plastic. I know this will never be a best practice but on some I used the long plastic spray extension without removing the tender shell. Talk about lazy...
If they are stopping at the turnouts it is not the drum or the reverse unit. It is the pickup wheels or the brass axle wipers. I find if I bend the axle wipers down to put more tension on the axles it minimizes this stalling. The only 100% fix is run Hudsons and Northerns plus 282's, 302's and 342's with the longer 3 spring tender trucks. I do not think any 290's were made with the longer tender trucks. The 295's however have the spring loaded track sliders for the steam whistle in the tender so these work well.
Your engine is running great. It needs a few more cars to pull!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I agree with AmFlyer. Your reverse unit is not the problem. You have 
cleaned the wheels so it has to be the copper strip not contacting axle good enough.
Clean the axle where the wiper wipes. If you can bend it to put more pressure on
axle.

4 cars behind my 282 would be max. My 282 slips the drivers with anymore. It has 
terrible traction. 

Clean the wiper where it contacts the axle.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The copper strips have to pick up electric from all 4 axles or you will never make it through the turnouts.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

And the downward pressure on both axles has to be about equal or one of the pickup wheels in the truck will not be in contact wth the track, causing the stalling problem.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Buy some finger boards and open it up. Try not to break them on removal. With two boards out the drum comes out.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Dumb question. I can not see the video. Do I need to make some changes to the site?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

cramden, its just a black square to me also. Its our browser. the video does not work
on Internet Explorer, it will work if you use Internet Edge. I have icons for the 2 browsers
at the bottom of my screen. Exploer works fine for videos on other sites, just not the 
train forum.


Sorry, this is for dooper, not cramden.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I remember that 282,lol.. I hope it runs forever for you....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

